# Networkmanager and ipv6

## mp342

Hi,

Since the new version of networkmanager (0.9.6.4), ipv6 is mandatory with the ppp use flag. I did use networkmanager to switch the connection on my system including a 3G usb key witch needs ppp without ipv6 since then.

Why ipv6 is mandatory now ? I don't want to add ipv6 on my system only for that. Is there a workaround to avoid this ?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

Obvious solution - don't use networkmanager!

By why the dislike for IPv6? It's fully automated and requires a lot less effort from IPv4 to setup and maintain.

----------

## mp342

What I use is the gnome applet, it's very convenient.

And I currently have no use of ipv6 so I prefer not to have it because I don't want to dig into it for now. ipv6 can cause problem if it is not mastered. I remember some security flaw with ipsec tunnel probably solved since then but it's an example of what I don't want to handle ! Less code, less problems.

So I'm still in research of a workaround or something else. If someone knows why ipv6 is mandatory, I can watch if it's not a problem for my usages and make a local ebuild without the ipv6 requirement.

Regards.

----------

## UberLord

I like to pimp my own work so look into dhcpcd-gtk for a handy replacement  :Smile: 

http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd-ui/wiki

----------

